# Metal Billboard Pole Painting



## K_Tile (Feb 10, 2006)

I handle alot of handyman type work for a National restaurant chain in my state. They have asked me to look into repainting their highway signs that are located on their property. These signs are the really tall ones that are seen when exiting the freeway. 

My thought is to wire brush any bad spots (rust,peeling paint) on the metal poles, prime with an exterior rust-inhibitive primer, then topcoat with a good exterior latex. Does this sound right?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

depends on how much they are willing to pay. How high is the pole? How much prep does it need?


----------



## K_Tile (Feb 10, 2006)

From the few I have looked at they ranged from 30ft pole up to 80 ft


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

sherwin williams industrial alkyd metal primer and alkyd industial enamel top coat.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree- oil based products are the only thing worth taking the time to paint over steel like this....Make sure and treat rust with a good Phosphoric acid before priming.

Rent a cherry picker to reach the high stuff- they're a blast!

Bay Area Painting Company


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Tell them you'll do it in acrylic latex... and they can let out a news release that their maintenance painting is now done with low voc products.
They live in the now!
Then you can do it again in two or three years.
r


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

SW DTM maybe an alternative


----------



## Tommy Boy (Mar 21, 2007)

Check out the specs on a product called 360 from XIM. Probably the best single component rust inhibiting primer out there.


----------



## paint a pole (Mar 15, 2008)

K_Tile said:


> I handle alot of handyman type work for a National restaurant chain in my state. They have asked me to look into repainting their highway signs that are located on their property. These signs are the really tall ones that are seen when exiting the freeway.
> 
> My thought is to wire brush any bad spots (rust,peeling paint) on the metal poles, prime with an exterior rust-inhibitive primer, then topcoat with a good exterior latex. Does this sound right?


everything you said is right but the type of paint. I use a oil base silicone paint. easier to apply and retains color better! it is a sherwin williams paint called steel master


----------



## Jortiz1992 (Oct 30, 2020)

K_Tile said:


> I handle alot of handyman type work for a National restaurant chain in my state. They have asked me to look into repainting their highway signs that are located on their property. These signs are the really tall ones that are seen when exiting the freeway.
> 
> My thought is to wire brush any bad spots (rust,peeling paint) on the metal poles, prime with an exterior rust-inhibitive primer, then topcoat with a good exterior latex. Does this sound right?


How should I charge to paint a 60 ft billboard pole? I am new to this time of work.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

We can't tell you what to charge. That can vary widely depending on location and circumstances. Figure out what time and materials you'll have into the job and charge accordingly.

If you don't have the experience to come up with those numbers, you're probably really better off working for someone else until you do.


----------

